

Windows 10 to Be 'Last Version of Windows' - velodrome
http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2015/05/08/windows-10-to-be-last-version-of-windows/

======
devopsproject
They are moving away from periodic purchases to subscriptions. Windows will
still have version numbers, it will just be transparent to most. The question
will be "is your windows subscription current" instead of "are you using
windows 7 or 8?"

------
current_call
This is pretty smart of them. Oh well, one more reason to not use Windows.

